# Gen4 G19 magazine catch broken



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

It was really embarrassing that the magazine catch broke into 2 at the range today. Had to stop shooting the gun. So far only 540 rounds on the gun. Will give Glock CS a call next week. Good luck to me. 
---
James


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Contacted the CS. They told me that they could only send the parts to Glock armorer which I am not. So, now it is either send it back or find an armorer around Houston area. Before sending it back, would like to know if there is any armorer here that can accept the magazine catch from Glock. Thanks.
---
James


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, it is on its way to Glock. Hope I can have it back soon. Owning 23 guns, this is the first magazine catch failure. Very disappointed. May put it on the market when it's back. :-(
--
James


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, my G19 came back today. Was away for 19 days. Not too bad. Still like the nice feeling of holding the gun. Am keeping this one. Just hope nothing will break in the future. 
--
James


----------

